# Meilleure appli pour film perso en .avi ?



## Olivier B (7 Avril 2012)

J'ai un Ipad 1ère génération depuis peu et je voulais savoir quelle appli (via l'apple store) était la mieux pour pouvoir visionner (sur l'Ipad) mes fichiers films (en .avi) présent sur le disque dur de mon macbook ? Je les lis actuellement via Quick time et je n'arrive pas à les insérer dans Itunes...

Merci de vos conseils
Olivier


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Avril 2012)

Sujet débattu des milliards de fois sur ce forum...


----------



## Tosay (7 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Sujet débattu des milliards de fois sur ce forum...



+1234554 (comme le nombre de topics sur le sujet)

Sinon, j'utilise AVPlayer que je trouve extra. Il prend un bon nombre de format et est simple d'utilisation


----------



## nikomimi (8 Avril 2012)

+1 pour AvPlayer, tu pourra même transférer tes vidéos directement en wifi plus besoin d'iTunes.


----------



## Olivier B (8 Avril 2012)

Je peux maintenant occuper mes trajets TGV récurrents en visionnant un bon film...
Merci
Olivier


----------

